# Lichter in TransfromGroups



## SegFault (14. Dez 2008)

Werden lichter von TransformGroups beeinflusst oder nicht?

Mein Kamera Handling ist so das jegliche Bewegung durch die Szene TransformGroups ändern. Das sieht ungefähr so aus

root->kamerarotation->kamerabewegung->Welt->Weltobjekte

Nun sollen in die Welt Lichter hinein. Wenn ich diese in die Welt Transform Group einhänge haben diese dann schon die Winkel von der Welt? Vor allem bei Directional Light und Spotlight wäre das ja wichtig. Ansonsten müsste ich ja bei jeder Drehung der Welt alle Lichter mitdrehen.


----------



## Marco13 (14. Dez 2008)

GANZ unverbindlich (hab' schon ewig nichts mehr mit Java3D gemacht) und eher aus einem Bauchgefühl heraus: Wenn ein DirectionalLight an einer TransformGroup hängt, dann _sollte_ seine Richtung durch die TransformGroup beeinflusst werden. Wäre es so aufwändig, das ganze einfach auszuprobieren? Das licht einmal an "Welt" zu hängen, und einmal an "root", und schauen, wie es aussieht?


----------



## SegFault (14. Dez 2008)

Jo TG's haben einfluss auf Directional Lights hätte mich sehr weit zurück geworfen wenns nicht so gewesen wäre.


----------

